# Labor Day



## marcus85306 (Aug 25, 2022)

I am new to Target DC so I apologize if this question has been already asked and or answered.

Labor Day will be my first holiday with Target and I will be working it.

So what is this new holiday policy I have been hearing about? It is confusing AF.

I guess Target gave you holiday hours to bank, ie, if you worked an 8, 10 or 12 hour shift to use at a later time? 

So if I worked a 12 shift in the holiday I would receive 12 hours to use at a later time?

Apparently, they took that away?

I was under the impression that if you worked the holiday you would get 1.5 times your pay including shift differential.

But now I am hearing due to the new change that if you work the holiday you will get paid 2.5 times your pay including shift differential. 

Also, if you are not scheduled to work the holiday you will still receive holiday pay but obviously regular pay?

What I can expect by working my full hours on Labor Day?


----------



## WHS (Aug 25, 2022)

New policy is if you work the Target recognized holiday it’s 2.5x pay.  If you don’t work it you’ll be paid out for a regular days pay


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 25, 2022)

The holiday pays out regardless if you work or not (unless you’re scheduled and call out). It’s not necessarily 2.5x pay because of shift lengths, average hours, VLE, etc.

An A-key TM working a full shift on Labor Day gets:
12hrs holiday pay
12hrs holiday premium (1.5x)

But a B-key TM would get:
10hrs holiday pay
12hrs holiday premium

A TM who VLEs will get:
10/12hrs holiday pay
Holiday premium for whatever hours they worked.

A TM who calls out gets:
$0


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 25, 2022)

We didn’t swap Labor Day out for Juneth because I know a holiday got swapped?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Aug 25, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> The holiday pays out regardless if you work or not (unless you’re scheduled and call out). It’s not necessarily 2.5x pay because of shift lengths, average hours, VLE, etc.
> 
> An A-key TM working a full shift on Labor Day gets:
> 12hrs holiday pay
> ...


B keys get 12 hours paid? I've always thought it was your shifts length?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2022)

Work every federal holiday…


----------



## Hal (Aug 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> We didn’t swap Labor Day out for Juneth because I know a holiday got swapped?


No. No holiday got swapped. We added Juneteenth that was it.


----------



## WarmBody (Aug 25, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> B keys get 12 hours paid? I've always thought it was your shifts length?



B keys work 12 hours on weekends if they happen to have OT, but in this case a Sunday holiday. A keys work 10 hours on weekdays in the same scenario.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Aug 25, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> B keys work 12 hours on weekends if they happen to have OT, but in this case a Sunday holiday. A keys work 10 hours on weekdays in the same scenario.


I know that but if a holiday fell on a day you didn't work we only got paid for what our normal shift would be. Holiday fell during the week A keys got paid 12 hours fell on the weekend the B keys got paid 10 hours


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> No. No holiday got swapped. We added Juneteenth that was it.


Yeah I didn’t know. That is nice to know though. Thank you for the clarification @Hal


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 26, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> B keys get 12 hours paid? I've always thought it was your shifts length?


No, I meant that if a B-key TM worked OT on Labor Day they’d only get 10hrs for the paid holiday, but holiday premium pay for whatever time they work.
There is no benefit to working the OT on a holiday vs any other day that week now, so I’m sure there won’t be nearly as many volunteers going forward.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 26, 2022)

Holiday


InboundDCguy said:


> The holiday pays out regardless if you work or not (unless you’re scheduled and call out). It’s not necessarily 2.5x pay because of shift lengths, average hours, VLE, etc.
> 
> An A-key TM working a full shift on Labor Day gets:
> 12hrs holiday pay
> ...


holiday pay is based on average hours, so those that call in alot or VLE a lot will get average hours, not a full shift.  You may work 12 on the holiday, and get 12 holiday premium, but then only get 8.5 holiday pay.  Not a true 2.5.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 26, 2022)

So basically I will get 12 hours of straight time for the holiday plus 1.5 premium for working it?


----------



## Hal (Aug 27, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> So basically I will get 12 hours of straight time for the holiday plus 1.5 premium for working it?


Yes.


----------



## marcus85306 (Sep 14, 2022)

Labor Day (Holiday Pay) was clutch!!!

I can't wait to work the next holiday 😉


----------



## Luck (Sep 15, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Labor Day (Holiday Pay) was clutch!!!
> 
> I can't wait to work the next holiday 😉


Yeah for those of us who didnt need/want/rely on the extra vacation hours, getting paid the holidays is great. Just sucks if you are forced to work OT on a holiday since you essentially get no compensation for it anymore.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah for those of us who didnt need/want/rely on the extra vacation hours, getting paid the holidays is great. Just sucks if you are forced to work OT on a holiday since you essentially get no compensation for it anymore.


The Holiday Premium payout is seperate.  You get your 40 hours at Regular pay then 1.5 for Overtime.  Say you work 50 hours and that extra 10 was on a holiday not only will you get the 1.5 overtime pay under Overtime you'll also get the added 10 hours Holiday Premium.


----------



## Luck (Sep 16, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> The Holiday Premium payout is seperate.  You get your 40 hours at Regular pay then 1.5 for Overtime.  Say you work 50 hours and that extra 10 was on a holiday not only will you get the 1.5 overtime pay under Overtime you'll also get the added 10 hours Holiday Premium.


If you work your 40 on non holiday days. Then are told you must work on a holiday Monday, you are still working for 1.5x pay. This 1.5x pay is what you would have earned for working any other day on OT anyway. Or the alternative way of viewing it is you are getting your holiday premium (the same as everyone else working the day on their regular shift) but no compensation for working overtime.
Before the compensation was that you got a day of vacation to make up for this issue. Many people actively tried to work holidays they werent normally scheduled for to get that extra vacation day. Now that is gone and you are just getting paid the day holiday like you would have been sitting on your ass at home anyway.

To show the disparity: People working a holiday on their normal shift with OT on a non-holiday get 40 regular hours, 5 more hours for the 1.5x premium holiday pay, 12 hours of overtime, plus 6 more hours for the 1.5x premium OT pay. Plus the extra 10 hour payout of the holiday itself now.
Total of 73 hours.

Now if the holiday falls on your mandatory OT day: 40 regular hours. 12 hours of overtime, plus 6 more for the 1.5x modifier of working on a holiday and/or OT, and the 10 hour payout of the holiday itself.
Total of 68 hours.

If you work a regular 40 and have OT, but the OT is not on a holiday (during the week of a holiday): 40 reg hours, 12 of OT, 6 more for the 1.5x OT modifier, 10 payout for holiday.
Total of 68 hours.

The person working a holiday on OT has recieved zero compensation for working that holiday, and/or for working on overtime that day (pick your poison).

There is absolutely no reason to work overtime on a holiday at all anymore. You will be given mandatory OT and forced to miss spending something like the 4th of July with your family for absolutely zero compensation. Other than the very minute case of being able to take a vacation day that week and still get the 1.5x pay for holiday premium. And that A keys will technically get 4 more hours of 1.5x premium by working a holiday than if they had worked any other day.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 16, 2022)

Luck said:


> If you work your 40 on non holiday days. Then are told you must work on a holiday Monday, you are still working for 1.5x pay. This 1.5x pay is what you would have earned for working any other day on OT anyway. Or the alternative way of viewing it is you are getting your holiday premium (the same as everyone else working the day on their regular shift) but no compensation for working overtime.
> Before the compensation was that you got a day of vacation to make up for this issue. Many people actively tried to work holidays they werent normally scheduled for to get that extra vacation day. Now that is gone and you are just getting paid the day holiday like you would have been sitting on your ass at home anyway.
> 
> To show the disparity: People working a holiday on their normal shift with OT on a non-holiday get 40 regular hours, 5 more hours for the 1.5x premium holiday pay, 12 hours of overtime, plus 6 more hours for the 1.5x premium OT pay. Plus the extra 10 hour payout of the holiday itself now.
> ...


It paid out on our checks like this using $20/hr.

Previous week with no Holiday
Regular: 40 hours rate $20/hr                                    $800
Overtime(No Holiday) 12 hours at $30/hr                 $360
                                                                          Total $1160

Holiday
Regular: 40 hours rate $20/hr                                    $800
Overtime(worked on the day of the Holiday) 12 hours at $30/hr                $360
Holiday Premium:    12 hours at $30/hr                     $360
                                                                          Total $1520

Only thing we lost was the ability to "bank" the hours to use on another day.

Compared to the older

Regular: 40 hours rate $20/hr                                    $800
Overtime(Holiday) 12 hours at $30/hr                       $360
Vacation Accrued          12 hours(@$20).                   $240          
                                                                          Total $1400


----------



## Luck (Sep 16, 2022)

Interesting! I worked the holiday naturally this time around. That is reassuring that they set ut up like that to not screw people.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 16, 2022)

Bring back the vacation hour bank!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 17, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah for those of us who didnt need/want/rely on the extra vacation hours, getting paid the holidays is great. Just sucks if you are forced to work OT on a holiday since you essentially get no compensation for it anymore.


Idk about other dc’s but they do not do mando ot on holidays at my dc.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Idk about other dc’s but they do not do mando ot on holidays at my dc.


Ditto, whatever team would normally have to work the holiday is allowed to choose a different day.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 18, 2022)

The sign things on our breakroom tables say you get holiday pay whether you work that day or not.  Seems to me that you just need to work your shift that week to get the holiday premium on your check. I wonder if you'll get it if you take vacation that week...


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 19, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> The sign things on our breakroom tables say you get holiday pay whether you work that day or not.  Seems to me that you just need to work your shift that week to get the holiday premium on your check. I wonder if you'll get it if you take vacation that week...


Your 2nd example on top is wrong, you have the “paid holiday” paying at $30/hr and it should be $20. It would also only apply to a B-key TM since anything other than Sun & Sat would be @ $30/hr for an A-key TM on Labor Day week between “off key” and “holiday premium”.
The only thing vacation would change on a holiday week is if you take the holiday itself off, you’ll only be paid the “paid holiday” and won’t use any vacation time (can’t pay 2 benefits on the same shift). Any other shift that would otherwise be time and a half will still be time and a half.
So, for an A-key TM, all hours worked Tue-Fri are 1.5x, for a B-key TM Sun, Mon, and Sat are, regardless if they have vacation on their normal days.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 19, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Your 2nd example on top is wrong, you have the “paid holiday” paying at $30/hr and it should be $20.



The OT shift?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 19, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> The OT shift?


It’s on there twice and the paid holiday isn’t on there. The 2nd and 3rd example should come to the same total. If a TM works an OT shift on the holiday, it will still only be coded as “holiday premium”, not “overtime”.


----------

